# Cookbooks



## isa (Apr 4, 2000)

I am getting ready to move. It's at time like this that you realise you have too many things and get into a cleaning frenzy and decide to part with some of your possession.

I might get sorry in a few weeks but right now I feel like I can't keep all those books and thought maybe someone else would like them, or maybe some people would like to trade. I asked Nicko if I could do this and he agreed, Thanks Nicko. If interested, send me a message.

Here is the list:

The Chocolate Box : Candies & Desserts/Cakes & Cookies
by Joanna Farrow
The Complete Cookie by Barry Bluestein, Kevin Morrissey
Sauces by James Peterson

From Time Life Foods Of The World:

The Cooking Of Provincial France
Middle Eastern Cooking
A Quintet Of Cuisines (Switzerland, Belgium Luxembourg & Netherlands, Poland, Bulgaria and Romania, North Africa)
Classic French Cooking
Pacific And Southeast Asian Cooking
American Cooking: The Melting Pot

[ May 21, 2001: Message edited by: Iza ]


----------



## isa (Apr 4, 2000)

No takers for the Foods Of The World serie Did I mention they were free?  

I am burried under a ton of stuff. If I haven't come up in 2 weeks send the cave explorers to dig me up.


----------



## svadhisthana (May 6, 2001)

I could take the Middle Eastern and Asian ones off your hands.


Svadhisthana


----------



## isa (Apr 4, 2000)

I'm sorry to say I am closing the bookstore.


----------

